# Goodbye WDT?



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

I have been able to get good even pours using the WDT, and especially since I got my VST basket and matched tamper.

I devided to experiment with the nutating tamp and found that using the VST basket and matched tamper I can get this technique to work perfectly for me. I dump the weighed grinds (including clumps) into the basket, tap the portafilter on the counter top several times to settle the grounds a little. When I do this it seems to naturally form a greater mass in the centre of the basket but evenly so. I then do the nutating motion gently and it gets to the point where I can feel a change in the resistance and the tamper is sitting even in the basket. Single tamp. Quick polish. Nothing else required. I am getting brilliant even extractions and much shorter than the time it takes me to muck about with the WDT.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Check out the slapshot technique on orphan espresso...even less in the workflow to worry about. Finer grind, lighter tamp, VST. Winner


----------

